# Free drawings



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

So I was kinda bored and tried my luck at drawing a few of my bettas. One is in colour one is pencil. They're not great, but lemme know what you think, and if you want one of your bettas I'll try. Gonna do 4 spots for now, thanks


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

purdy can you draw malibu colored?


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

Sure I can try, great pic btw


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

thank you


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

if you dont mind can you put me on the list ill try to post the pic asap


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

Sure


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

*Here's Malibu*

It's not great but I hope you like it


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

Elvette Emmett said:


> It's not great but I hope you like it


its beautiful better than i can draw thank you


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

heres my pic


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

If you ever get a chance can you please do my guppy Kurai-Tsuki? and write his name on the picture too? I would really like a drawing to remember him by.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I love these! Could you do one of Chester? Also, I would love it if you would write his name on it as well! 















*Please note!!! If I am the fifth person to ask for a drawing, please do not pressure yourself to do it!*


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

So list:
1. litelboyblu
2. Indigo betta
3. Petta the Betta


----------

